# Server ohne Port



## Tomate_Salat (3. Apr 2009)

Hi,

da ich derzeit nur mit einem Webspace arbeite, kann ich keine Ports freigeben. Jetzt würde ich dennoch iwie gerne einen Service anbieten, dass man über ein Java-Programm News an die Seite schicken und diese auch bearbeiten kann.
Gibt es einen Weg, dies ohne Ports zu lösen? Mir ist klar, dass ich den Server dann nicht permanent laufen lassen kann, es würde mir aber derzeit schon reichen, wenn ich diesen als Applet über den Browser starten könnte.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## tuxedo (3. Apr 2009)

Wenn du nur Webspace gemietet hast, kannst du keinen Java Server (mit oder ohne Port :autsch laufen lassen. Das geht nur mit einem (v)Root oder einem ApplicationServer. 

Wenn du das nicht kannst oder willst kannst du auch ein PHP-Script auf den Webserver schmeißen und dein Applet damit kommunizieren lassen. Ist halt etwas aufwendiger...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (3. Apr 2009)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du nur Webspace gemietet hast, kannst du keinen Java Server (mit oder ohne Port :autsch laufen lassen. Das geht nur mit einem (v)Root oder einem ApplicationServer.



Ja derzeit leider nur Webspace. Habe aber vor bald umzusteigen auf vRoot.



tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du das nicht kannst oder willst kannst du auch ein PHP-Script auf den Webserver schmeißen und dein Applet damit kommunizieren lassen. Ist halt etwas aufwendiger...



Soetwas habe ich mir vorgestellt: aber mit welcher Technik setze ich das um? Ruft das Applet(oder halt das Programm) die Seite im Hintergrund auf und sendet dann via URL daten an das PHP-Script? [Damn, ich glaub ich hab mir grad selber die Antwort gegeben :autsch: ]

Ok werde das mal versuchen. Wenn es doch ne andere möglichkeit gibt, bin immer froh was dazu zu lernen


----------



## tuxedo (3. Apr 2009)

>> Damn, ich glaub ich hab mir grad selber die Antwort gegeben

So ist es


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Apr 2009)

ok, so hab jetzt die ganze zeit programmiert, eben noch klo-pause und jetzt ist mein Programm weitgehendst fertig 

Also in dem Sinne: Gute Nacht und danke für die Hilfe. Auch wenns simpel ist, ich glaube es hätte gedauert, bis ich selbst auf die Idee gekommen wäre, ein PHP-Script als Server zu benutzen

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------

